# Pwn3d



## BLK20vt (Nov 7, 2002)

not any longer Kooter
and to keep it 2.7t related, is anyone running big turbos I think that would be a lot of fun. pics>?


----------



## TURBOJETTA420 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Pwn3d (BLK20vt)*

i'm not sure but i think the biggest turbos you can put are the KO4's of the RS4.....if you look in the engine bay theres no room......i dunno for sure but in eeverymag they always upgrade the turbos on the S4 to RS4 kO4's....but still good for over 400hp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !


----------



## BLK20vt (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Pwn3d (TURBOJETTA420)*

thats still some really nice power. the reason i'm asking is that I thought I saw some picture not too long ago (not even sure if it was on vortex) with T3/T4's turbos making 650hp


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Pwn3d (BLK20vt)*

with the stock manifolds and locations i think the biggest you can go is a k04 sized because of the actual spot its in.. but if you custom fab some manifolds and raise them up to the sides of the heads or above you could fit bigger turbos
i'll be going with k04's and possibly having buehn engineering mod them to use k16 compressors if i can sell my 1.8t motor


----------



## BLK20vt (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Pwn3d (Slayer)*

I'd be willing to buy 1.8t motor when/if I find a white MKII to swap it into. It won't be anytime soon however. Am I crazy for planning a project for next w inter already? Does it come with the transmission?


----------

